# Foren-Spammer-Typen



## Tokko (29 Feb. 2008)

*Forenspammer*






[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]*Welcher Forumstyp bist Du?* [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]*Der Kampfspammer* [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Souverän betritt er jeden Thread und hat sofort ein Statement parat, das gerade noch mit dem Topic übereinstimmt. Nach einigen weiteren Posts haben sich weitere Kampfspammer im Thread eingenistet und die Diskussion an sich gerissen. Hin und wieder kann es passieren, dass die nun folgenden Posts nichts mehr mit dem Topic zu tun haben. Vereinzelte Kampfspammer verfügen über einen ausgeprägten Humor und sind in der Lage, bei anderen Postern Sympathien zu gewinnen. Kampfspammer sind meist Arbeitsposter oder solche, die fremde Internetzugänge für den Forumaufenthalt nutzen, aber auch Schüler und Studenten. Trotzdem postet der Kampfspammer, zu Hause angekommen, umgehend bis spät in die Nacht weiter und ist nach wenigen Stunden Schlaf wieder der erste Forenbesucher. Die erste Informationsaufnahme im Forum gilt dem Stand der Postladder, denn er ist bestrebt, unter den ersten fünf genannt zu werden. Kampfspammern sind durchaus inhaltsschwere Beiträge zuzutrauen. [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]*Der Krampfspammer* [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Sein Erzfeind ist der Kampfspammer, denn auch der Krampfspammer will zu den Top Postern zählen. Er hat auch wie sein Rivale, wenig Interesse, sinnvolle und konstruktive Beiträge zu posten und hält sich nur im offenen Bereich auf. Auch er spammt in jeden Thread rein, um ein Post zu ergattern. Die Posts des Krampfspammers verfehlen in jedem Fall das Topic und dem Spam mangelt es an Humor. Weil sich der Krampfspammer das Topic gar nicht erst durchliest (vor allem, wenn es lang ist), kann es vorkommen, dass er in einem Thread landet, wo sein Beitrag gar nicht gern gesehen wird. Häufige Statements des Krampfspammers sind "******-Thread schließen!". Postings des Krampfspammers sind selten länger als eine Zeile. Der Krampfspammer lässt sich ungern nachsagen, er hätte keine Ahnung von der Materie. Das kränkt ihn. Er betätigt sich daher auch gern in Sach- und Contentforen und sei es nur darum, dass seine fachbezogenen Posts eine kurze Zusammenfassung der bereits abgegebenen Antworten sind. Der Krampfspammer ist ein Einzelkämpfer und hat nicht viele Freunde. [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]*Der Zoffspammer* [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Der Zoffspammer ist gegen alles und jeden. Er liest die Topics und Beiträge durch und spammt mit Provokation und vehementer Aggressivität. Der Zoffspammer legt keinen Wert auf Freunde im Forum und sein Ziel ist es, möglich viel Unruhe zu stiften und sich Feinde zu machen. In seiner Verbissenheit, andere User zu provozieren, tendiert er dazu, unqualifizierte Argumente zu bringen oder die Objektivität zu verlieren. Er ist gegen alles und jeden, hält sich selbst mit seiner no-future-Mentalität allerdings auch nicht für gottgleich. Dass er mit seinem Verhalten seinen Account riskiert, ist ihm egal. Sein Ziel ist nicht eine hohe Postingzahl, sondern die Zahl seiner Kontrahenten zu steigern. Hat er sogar einen Mod aus der Reserve gelockt, gibt es doppelte Erfahrungspunke in seinem Punktesystem. Der Zoffspammer ist laut und polternd, nicht immer scharfsinnig und respektlos. [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]*Der Provokationsspammer (high voltage)* [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Wie es bei Psychopathen so ist, sind die meisten hochintelligent und haben einen scharfen Verstand. Dem Provokationsspammer liegt es fern, Konflikte zu schlichten. Er widmet sich brisanten Themen und seine Posts sind gleichermaßen herausfordernd wie konstruktiv - eine Falle, in die prompt jemand reintappt. Seine Opfer bekommen umgehend die Überlegenheit des Provokationsspammers zu spüren. Letztendlich unterliegt das Opfer dem Wortgefecht. Findet der Provokationsspammer keine Threads, in denen er auf Jagd gehen kann, eröffnet er selbst einen. Oftmals ist das Topic trivial, aber schnell gelingt es ihm, aus einer Banalität eine diffamierende Revolte zu machen. Seine Argumentation ist messerscharf und zynisch. Leider hat er oft Recht, könnte sich jedoch mehr Sympathien verschaffen, wenn er sein Überlegenheitswürgegriff etwas lockern würde. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Der Provokationsspammer ist ein exzellenter Rhetoriker und bedient sich nicht der Gossensprache. Nicht alle Mods und User sind dem High Voltage Provokationsspammer gewachsen. [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]*Der Provokationsspammer (asozial)* [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Im Vergleich zum High Voltage Provokationsspammer ist die Ausdrucksweise des asozialen Provokationsspammers sekundär. Aber auch er besitzt ein hohes Maß an Intelligenz und Kreativität, jedoch ist er längst nicht so arrogant wie sein Artverwandter. Für den asozialen Provokationsspammer gibt es kein Gut oder Böse. Er stellt alle an die gleiche Wand und eröffnet sein Reihenfeuer an mit Fäkalien überladenden Wortgefechten. Dies ist genau genommen sein Köder und er triumphiert, wenn sich die Community sowie die Autoritätspersonen über seine verbalen Entgleisungen empören. Absurderweise schart der asoziale Provokationsspammer eine nicht kleine Anhängerschaft um sich, so dass Strafmaßnahmen gegen ihn oftmals einen unangenehmen Rückstoß zur Folge haben. Nur hartgesottene User und Mods sollten sich mit diesem Provokationsspammer auf ein asoziales Kräftemessen einlassen. [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]*Die selbsternannte Forenpolizei (Hilfssheriffs)* [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Die selbsterkorenen Hüter für Recht und Ordnung in den Foren haben die Netiquette auswendig gelernt und setzen voraus, dass alle anderen sie ebenfalls detailliert kennen - vor allem natürlich neu Registrierte (Newbies, n00bs). Die Hilfssheriffs lauern da drauf, dass jemand gegen die Hausregeln verstößt und weisen sofort darauf hin, dass sie eingehalten werden muss. Sie züchtigen sofort jeden, der jemand anders flamed und merken nicht, dass sie mit ihren eigenen notorischen Maßregelungen ebenfalls hart an die Grenze des Flamens stoßen. Sie missbilligen es, wenn User abseits der Norm posten und zu Wiederholungen neigen. Sofort wird die Rüge erteilt, die Suchfunktion zu einem Thema zu nutzen. Zur Untermalung ihrer Vorhaltungen führen sie Links an, in denen das just neu eröffnete Topic bereits behandelt wurde. Mit ihren ständigen Zurechtweisen gegenüber Usern möchten sich die Hilfssheriffs beim Forenpersonal in ein gutes Licht stellen, werden aber oft von allen Beteiligten als Klugscheißer eingestuft. Erhält der selbsternannte Hilfssheriff nicht die ersehnte Anerkennung für seinen uneigennützigen Einsatz, oder sogar Ablehnung, fühlt er sich verraten und mit Unrecht überhäuft. Entweder verlässt er schmollend sein Revier oder inszeniert seinen Abgang in einem furiosen Finale, wobei er gegen sämtliche Regeln verstößt, die er zuvor jeden eingebläut hatte. Selbsternannte Forenpolizisten sind Einzelkämpfer, selbstsüchtig und arrogant. [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]*Die unmoralischen und bösen Spammer* [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Sie sind nicht daran interessiert, in der Community heimisch zu werden, verfolgen nur böse illegale Ziele und sind stark profitorientiert. Sie sind meist im offenen Bereich anzutreffen, wo sie ihre Ware feilbieten, die sämtliche Grenzen der Legalität sprengen. Sie sind schlitzohrige Schwindelhuber, die vorher genau die Lage aussondieren, bevor sie ihre Bootlegs und Ebay-Ware anbieten. Sie sind unauffällig auffällig in ihren scheinheiligen Posts und suchen immer wieder nach Schlupflöchern, Traderegeln zu umgehen, um brave User über den Tisch zu ziehen. Fliegen ihre Machenschaften auf und sie werden der Foren verwiesen, fühlen sie sich oft ungerecht behandelt oder argumentieren mit Ahnungslosigkeit. Die Lebenserwartung dieser Spammer ist von kurzer Dauer. [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]*Die Mods* [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Der hohe Rat des Forums, dessen Aufgabe darin besteht, darauf Acht zu geben, dass sich die Community über vernünftige Themen austauscht und alle nett zueinander sind. Topics, die zwar mit dem Ehrenkodex eines VorzeigeUsers eröffnet wurden, jedoch rasch vom Thema abweichen und in denen der Spam immer hemmungsloser wuchert, können von den Mods - nach reiflicher Überlegung und Abwägung aller Pros und Contras - geschlossen werden. Die Spamresistenz der Mods ist hoch, aber da der Spamvirus flexibel ist und bricht er auch bei Mods mit instabilen Immunsystem ein. Das Verhalten eines spaminfizierten Mods erkennt man, wenn er ein-, zwei-, drei- auch mehrmals Spamposts abliefert. Wird er dabei vom Antispammer aufgespürt, eröffnet dieser sofort einen "Mods spammen!!" Thread. Die Hilfssheriffs halten sich hier geflissentlich zurück, da sie es sich nicht mit denen verderben wollen, die sie umschleimen. [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]*Der Schizophrenie Spammer* [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Der Schizophrenie Spammer leidet an dem typischen Jekyl und Hyde Syndrom und daher führt er mehrere Accounts im Forum. Gut und Böse ringen ständig in ihm. Der Schizophrene Spammer hat einen Hauptaccount, mit dem er das Gute verkörpert und nicht auffällig wird. Doch bald dominiert Hyde in ihm und loggt Dr. Jekyl aus. Mit einem seiner Hyde Accounts treibt er groben Unfug in den Foren, spammt und flamed mit Vorlieben ahnungslose Neulinge an, ohne ein festes Ziel zu verfolgen. Er treibt sein Unwesen gerade immer so weit, dass er nicht in die Mühlen der Forenjustiz gerät. Dann erwacht rechtzeitig wieder der Dr. Jekyl in ihm und der Accountwechsel wird vollzogen. Im Gewand des guten Accounts wirft er die moralische Verwerflichkeit sofort in den Threads vor, in dem seine böse Seite gewütet hat. Dominiert die Hyde Persönlichkeit des Schizophrenen Spammers, kann seine Multi Existenz im Forum aufliegen und der Bann seiner gesamten Sippe ist die Folge. Dem Schizophrene Spammer liegt nichts an einer hohen Posting Zahl, da er ständig mit seinen Persönlichkeitsspaltungen beschäftigt ist. [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]*Der Ninja Spammer* [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Ninja Spammer kommen eher selten vor und sind kaum zu erkennen. Sie tauchen aus dem Nichts blitzartig auf, werfen ihre exakt zugeschnittenen akzentfreien Artikulationen gezielt ins Forum und verschwinden sofort wieder. Sie sind unangreifbar und reagieren auf keine Antwort. Sie lassen sich zu keinen unüberlegten Aktionen hinreißen und wechseln die Foren und Nicknamen in einem atemberaubenden Tempo. [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]*Der Forumstroll (Forumtrollus vulgaris)* [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Der gemeine Forumstroll (Forumtrollus vulgaris), manchmal auch als ForenDAU bezeichnet. Hierbei dürfte es sich um eine primitive Urform anderer Spammertypen handeln. Er ist nahe verwandt mit den Provokationsspammern, besitzt aber weder merkbare argumentative noch sprachliche Fähigkeiten. Ist auch nicht in der Lage, einen Thread zu verfolgen. Der gemeine Forumstroll reagiert nur auf einfache Schlüsselreize (meist in der Forengemeinde kontrovers diskutierte Themenbereiche oder -begriffe) und wirft ungeachtet des ihm unverständlichen Themenzusammenhangs einen für ihn typischen Wortschwall oder Satz in ein Post. Eine Lernfähigkeit oder Einsicht in meist selbstverschuldete Probleme ist nicht festzustellen. Typische Phrasen sind: "Ihr seid alle blöd", "XY-Benutzer sind alle blöd", "MUUAHAHAHAHAAA". [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]*Der Forenbildspammer* [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif] Der Forenbildspammer kommentiert Threads einzig und allein mit einem lustigen Forenbild. Sollten in den folgenden Posts keine Wayne-Bilder gepostet werden, so kommentiert er diese Posts solange mit lustigen Forenbildern, bis andere Forenbenutzer schließlich ebenfalls Wayne-Bilder posten oder der Thread geschlossen wird. Der Forenbildspammer wird von der Motivation getrieben, durch den Thread Hijack weitere Beiträge zum eigentlichen Thema zu unterbinden und gemeinsam mit anderen Forenbenutzern Wayne-Bilder zu posten. [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]*Der Rechtschreib-Spammer* [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Sans serif]Er ist eine Unterart des Hilfssheriffs und sucht in allen Beiträgen nur nach einem: Rechtschreib-, Grammatik und Interpunktionsfehler. Wenn er welche findet muss, berichtet er in oberlehrerhafter Art und Weise genauestens darüber, egal wie ernst das Thema des jeweiligen Threads ist und als wie unpassend eine derartige Belehrung von den anderen Diskussionsteilnehmern empfunden wird. Oft pedigt er auch die Reinerhaltung der deutschen Sprache und zieht sich daran hoch, das andere in ihren Threads mal ein Fremdwort oder einen Anglizismus verwendet haben. Und wenn er jemanden dabei erwischt, ein Fremdwort zu benutzen und dieses auch noch falsch zu schreiben, so ist dies für den Rechtschreib-Spammer wie Weihnachten und Ostern an einem Tag. Rechtschreib-Spammer sind die absoluten Lieblingsziele der selbsternannten Forenpolizisten. Jeder selbernannte Forenpolizist hat ein Bookmark auf die Profile notorische Rechtschreib-Spammer und prüft regelmäßig, am liebsten jede halbe Stunde, ob bekannte Täter bereits wieder aktiv geworden sind. Für jede Verwarnung, die ein Rechtschreib-Spammer durch die Boardmoderatoren erhält, ritzt der Forenpolizist eine Kerbe in die Kante seines Schreibtisches. [/FONT]


----------



## taurus79 (13 Mai 2021)

Top!
:thumbup:


----------

